# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Sir Elton Junk, Kolja Kugler

## Airicist

Kolja Kugler

----------


## Airicist

Robodonien 2012 - Sir Elton Junk - KOLJA KUGLER - Teil 2 

Published on Sep 16, 2012




> Sir Elton Junk / Bassroboter - KOLJA KUGLER - Robodonien 2012 Köln 5. Roboter-Kunst-Festival  
> ROBODONIEN 13.09. - 16.09.2012

----------


## Airicist

Roboter Sir Elton Junk & Affreakin Bassplayer 

Published on Feb 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sir Elton Junk Robot Man by Inventor Kolja Kugler at Mauerpark Berlin Germany 

Published on Feb 10, 2015

----------

